# World of Tanks und Mantle?



## Panagianus (2. Februar 2014)

Glaubt ihr dass World of Tanks demnächst Mantle unterstützen wird? Mich würde es freuen, da ich ne r9 280x habe.


----------



## DarkMo (2. Februar 2014)

warte mal... wie drück mans freundlich aus?



made my day
*träne wegwisch*


----------



## coroc (2. Februar 2014)

Guter Witz...Nein, ich glaube es nicht, nicht bei WG...Leider...

Sollen ie docherstmal die ganzen Spielmechaniken überarbeiten und erklären, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## XP1500Monster (5. Februar 2014)

SerB, der Chefentwickler, hat in einer der neuesten Q&A's gesagt das Mantle-Support nicht erscheinen wird.
Zitat: "SerB sieht keinen Sinn darin, API-Mantle (Eine Programmierschnittstelle für AMD Grafikkarten) zu unterstützen."
Quelle: Entwicklertagebuch vom 04.02.


----------



## Plutonix (5. Februar 2014)

Aber es sollen doch mehr und mehr Spiele dazu kommen 
Muss man das ganze Game dann überarbeiten?

Gruß, Plutonix


----------



## Homerclon (11. Februar 2014)

Die scheuen sich schon seit Ewigkeiten die Engine auf aktuellen Stand zu bringen, obwohl eine aktuellere Version existiert und WG die Entwickler der Engine aufgekauft haben.
Nun soll langsam, und Schritt für Schritt diese überarbeitet werden.

Wie groß die Umbaumaßnahmen wären um aus einer DX9-Engine eine Mantle-Engine zu machen, kann dir wohl nur ein Programmierer sagen.
Ich weiß es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## DarkMo (11. Februar 2014)

ein profi bin ich darin natürlich auch nicht, aber ich denke, eine ahnung hab ich zumindest. mantle steht wohl "gleichberechtigt" (also von der stufe her, wie auch immer man es nennen mag) neben dx oder ogl. die grundlagen für alle api's werden wohl die gleichen sein, denke ich mal. ich kenn bisher nur ogl, hab mir aber sagen lassen, dass dx sich nich allzusehr davon unterscheidet (also sehr simpel ausgedrückt). jetz mal völlig laienhaft gesprochen: wenns so is, kann man man für einen rotationsbefehl dann einfach statt gl_rotate(...); dx_rotate(...) verwenden. oder eben jetz auch mtl_rotate(...); (ich hab das jetz in unglaublicher schöpferischer kreativität so genannt ^^).

man muss sich vor augen halten: grakas arbeiten in etwa gleich. sie verarbeiten immer dreiecks polygone, daher gibts atm garkeine 4ecken mehr, auch die werden in 2 dreiecke gesplittet. also muss das auch jegliche api berücksichtigen. sprich, die inputdaten werden höchstwarscheinlich unverändert übernommen werden können. wie gesagt, ich kanns nur vermuten. also wird das grundlegende noch recht simpel zu übertragen sein. ABER... je nachdem wie der code so aufgebaut ist, muss man hier an sehr sehr vielen stellen ran und was ändern, anpassen, anfügen. immerhin sollte mantle nur als alternative verfügbar sein, da ein entwickler wohl kaum davon ausgehen kann, das alle seine kunden eine amd karte haben ^^ also muss erstmal festgestellt werden, was drin is, ob die karte mantle-geeignet ist und dann auf den entsprechenden renderpfad zugegriffen werden. das wird wohl noch das billigste sein >< und dann darfste quasi alles nochmal mit mantle schreiben.

dann wird aber das schwierigste kommen: mantle wird sicher viele neue möglichkeiten bieten. also funktionen, die es weder bei ogl noch bei dx in der form gibt. jetzt muss sich der entwickler damit befassen, was die machen und wie er es einsetzen kann. weil scheinbar werden ja nun viele sachen, die bisher auf der cpu berechnet wurden, auf die gpu geschoben. sprich, man muss hier ganze "code-blöcke" nochmal zusätzlich umarbeiten.

also auch wenn ichs nur erahnen kann, aber das is sicher trotz allem nen haufen arbeit. und mir kommt wg nich grade so vor, als hätten die experten, was ne engine anbelangt. die erscheinen mir eher wie das mütterchen zu hause, dass sich ne waschmaschine gekauft hat (die engine) und sie zwar nutzen kann, aber ned verändern. warscheinlich haben sie nebenher so nach und nach das mütterchen in lehrgänge geschickt, dass sie wenigstens nen bissl was an der waschmaschine aufpolieren kann ^^ aber gleich ne selbstgebaute waschmaschine wird sie deswegen auch ned hinbekommen. zumal die mantle-waschmaschine  ja auch noch völliges neuland ist ^^


----------



## Panagianus (11. Februar 2014)

Wohl war, aber es ist für einen Entwickler auch schwer auf directx 11.2 und. Mantle gleichzeitig umzustellen, und dass dann mit Auswahlknopf im. Menü zu programmieren. Wahrscheinlich ist es aber nicht so viel Arbeit für die Entwickler die Directx version zu updaten. 11.2 wäre für mich unnötig, hab win7, aber wenn sie noch auf dx9 sind fände ich dx10 schon angebracht


----------



## coroc (11. Februar 2014)

Das ist halt WG, was erwartest du?! 

Ich bin froh, wenn sie wie versprochen mit dem nächsten Patch (der hoffentlich 9.0 sein wird) und nicht 8.12, Havoc integrieren.


----------



## Gripschi (11. Februar 2014)

Ich mag dasgame, aber nicht die Entwickler.
Besonders durch riesige Feiern und den Aufkauf von allen möglichen Panzern Helis.
Alles um das Spiel Realitätsgetreu zu machen.


----------



## XP1500Monster (17. Februar 2014)

SerB hat in einem Asap-Video gesagt das der nächste Patch 9.0 heißen soll.
Es wird ein Teil der Havok-Engine integriert und zusätzlich 12 HD-Panzermodelle. Aus welchen Panzern sich diese 12 zusammensetzen weiß man noch nicht.
Folgendes ist aber wahrscheinlich:
-Die Panzer werden nicht in chronologischer Reihenfolge überarbeitet
-Stattdessen wird "legendären" Panzern mehr Aufmerksamkeit zuteil
-Bestätigt sind mittlerweile folgende HD-Modelle für 9.0: Tiger, Panther, T-54 und ein weiterer deutscher Panzer (habe vergessen welcher genau, es ist aber nicht der Königstiger)
-(Einige) Sounds sollen mit 9.0 neu erscheinen (z.B. neue Motorengeräusche)
-Mit 9.0 werden die Türme bei der Explosion des Munitionslagers abfliegen; außer bei der Maus. Dort wird er einfach zur Seite fallen. Es ist außerdem möglich, dass Luken und Verschlüsse des Panzers bei der Explosion abfliegen.
-Der IS-3 wird nicht mit 9.0 in HD erscheinen, wahrscheinlich mit 9.1
-Der Multicore-Support wird nicht mit 9.0 eingeführt


----------



## Panagianus (17. Februar 2014)

Schade, multicore wäre nett  
Aber kommt bestimmt bald


----------



## XP1500Monster (17. Februar 2014)

Storm (einer der Hauptentwickler, ist manchmal auch in den ASAP-Videos zu sehen) hat noch geschrieben das WoT mehr als 4 Kerne Unterstützen wird.
Ich hoffe es wird ähnlich gut funktionieren wie bei Crysis 3, dass ja noch mit über 16 Kernen weiterskaliert.


----------



## uka (17. Februar 2014)

XP1500Monster schrieb:


> -Der Multicore-Support wird nicht mit 9.0 eingeführt



Also wieder fürn Arsch das ganze


----------



## XP1500Monster (18. Februar 2014)

Na ja, immerhin ein paar HD-Modelle. Aber War Thunder legt in Sachen Grafik vor, wie gesagt, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.

Ich habe gerade eben noch gehört das die HD-Panzer in WoT mehr Polygone haben werden als die in War Thunder...da bin ich sehr gespannt, wie gut die aussehen werden.


----------



## Robonator (18. Februar 2014)

XP1500Monster schrieb:


> Na ja, immerhin ein paar HD-Modelle. Aber War Thunder legt in Sachen Grafik vor, wie gesagt, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.
> 
> Ich habe gerade eben noch gehört das die HD-Panzer in WoT mehr Polygone haben werden als die in War Thunder...da bin ich sehr gespannt, wie gut die aussehen werden.


 
Polygone hin oder her, das macht noch kein gutes Modell aus. 
Und wie soll das dann erst laufen mit dieser verkrüppelten Engine? 10fps oder wie?


----------



## XP1500Monster (18. Februar 2014)

Veider hat gesagt das eine GTX 770 eventuell ausreichen könnte. Eine GTX 770 mit Durchschnits-CPU sollte also die Schwelle darstellen.
Nun gut, ich habe eine GTX 770, aber wenn ich meinen i7 3770k auf 4,5 Ghz haue dann sollte das passen.
Mal sehen wie schnell die Entwickler mit dem überarbeiten der Panzer hinterherkommen. Na ja, 2014 sollen ja nur 2 Panzerzweige veröffentlicht werden. Mal sehen wie schön WoT wird bzw. obs überhaupt schön wird.
Ich frage mich jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit ob mit dem HD-Client, der wahrscheinlich mit oder nach dem Multi.Support kommen soll, bessere Kantenglättungsmodi integriert werden. FXAA ist lächerlich.
Ich benutze 8x Supersampling und den SMAA-Injector, und vom Aussehen her geht es so. Die GraKa schafft das alles noch locker.


----------



## Robonator (18. Februar 2014)

> Veider hat gesagt das eine GTX 770 eventuell ausreichen könnte. Eine GTX 770 mit Durchschnits-CPU sollte also die Schwelle darstellen.
> Nun gut, ich habe eine GTX 770, aber wenn ich meinen i7 3770k auf 4,5 Ghz haue dann sollte das passen.


Glaub ich eher weniger. 2500k auf 4.3Ghz und vielleicht 3fps dazu bekommen. HD6850 auf GTX 680 udn fast keine Veränderung in der Performance.
Die Engine muss endlich mal auf den neusten Stand gebracht werden, sonst wird das Game nie laufen. 


> Na ja, 2014 sollen ja nur 2 Panzerzweige veröffentlicht werden.


Kein Wunder da mittlerweile ja jedes Hirngespinst der damaligen Techniker nun schon im Spiel ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Februar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Kein Wunder da mittlerweile ja jedes Hirngespinst der damaligen Techniker nun schon im Spiel ist.



Alles bis auf die Ratte. 



Robonator schrieb:


> Glaub ich eher weniger. 2500k auf 4.3Ghz und vielleicht 3fps dazu  bekommen. HD6850 auf GTX 680 udn fast keine Veränderung in der  Performance.
> Die Engine muss endlich mal auf den neusten Stand gebracht werden, sonst wird das Game nie laufen.



Naja, für Warthunder muss bei mir auf jedenfall noch eine neue GPU her, da stinkt die GTX580 inzwischen bei den GF schon gehörig ab und liegt meistens nur bei 17-34fps in maximalen Einstellungen.

Wenn ich mir da vorstelle das die die HD-Modelle, Havok und aufgeborte Grafik noch vor dem eigentlichen Engineupdate bringen schwarnt mir irgendwie nichts gutes...


----------



## XP1500Monster (18. Februar 2014)

Gut, dann haue ich eben die GraKa nach oben. Mit 1293mhz bestehe ich zwar nicht den Unigine-Benchmark, aber in WoT wird schon nicht abstürzen.


----------



## DarkMo (18. Februar 2014)

mich würden auch reine fantasiepanzer nich stören >< es ist nen spiel un da isses doch völlig latte, wie das in echt mal war. aber ein was gutes hat wt - in wot wird endlich mal auch was entwickelt, und ned nur panzer dazugebastelt.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Februar 2014)

DarkMo schrieb:


> mich würden auch reine fantasiepanzer nich stören >< es ist nen spiel un da isses doch völlig latte, wie das in echt mal war. aber ein was gutes hat wt - in wot wird endlich mal auch was entwickelt, und ned nur panzer dazugebastelt.


 
Konkurenz belebt halt das Geschäft, das merkt man an WoT doch recht deutlich. Wo die Konkurenz nun an die Tür klopft bewegt sich mal was.


----------

